# In lock down today



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Today is lock down for us, our very first day. We have a batch due to pip Friday, and the others are due to pip Saturday so they will get an extra day of lock down. I can't wait to see what all comes out of the eggs. I looked at all of them good yesterday and removed all eggs that had nothing in them a couple had started but done nothing for about a week and a half so they got trashed. Placed all eggs laying down now, rather then still being in the egg cartons. Trying to make it easier on the babies.

The only worry that I have is the 3 newer eggs in there I can't turn them, however if anyone hatches they will be moving the eggs around. One of the green eggs I had I used my most powerful flashlight that I had and it is solid inside, so I believe something is in there. The other one looked to me like something had started and not kept growing, but left it just in case.

One of the tiny eggs they had sent me, I noticed is tipped, so I believe that will actually have a chick in it. One of the big very dark brown eggs also is tipped today. So looks good. Yesterday while I did the last candling I saw my Turken egg was solid, so we will be having our very first Turken hatch out.

I just hope we do not lose power today with the bad storms coming. It wont be good at all if that happens.


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

Good luck!! We went on lockdown today also! Can't wait to see pics! ♥


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Was checking the temp to make sure it hadn't dropped now that eggs are lying down and the egg cartons are gone, and saw one egg do a wiggle.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I saw a wiggle today when I looked through the glass to make sure temp was good. I also bought some Gatoraid mix today TSC was out of the nutra stuff that I always put in the water. But Gatoraid has the same stuff in it, and many folks say it is best to get that and use it. Bought the shavings, new bottoms for the baby waterer, and for the feeder. Luckily I have plenty of newspaper for the first 2 days, then it will be just shavings.

oops, and chick feed lots of chick feed.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hildar said:


> I saw a wiggle today when I looked through the glass to make sure temp was good. I also bought some Gatoraid mix today TSC was out of the nutra stuff that I always put in the water. But Gatoraid has the same stuff in it, and many folks say it is best to get that and use it. Bought the shavings, new bottoms for the baby waterer, and for the feeder. Luckily I have plenty of newspaper for the first 2 days, then it will be just shavings.
> 
> oops, and chick feed lots of chick feed.


hold on now

newspaper can get slick from water & poop

this can cause leg problems with young chicks

we use paper towels for the 1st week

then pine shavings


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

piglett said:


> hold on now
> 
> newspaper can get slick from water & poop
> 
> ...


I might even pick up puppy pads that is what I had last year and the year before. Some folks say that newspaper is better. I don't know. Puppy training pads always worked for me. I think paper towels though may end up being cheaper then the puppy pads??


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hildar said:


> I might even pick up puppy pads that is what I had last year and the year before. Some folks say that newspaper is better. I don't know. Puppy training pads always worked for me. I think paper towels though may end up being cheaper then the puppy pads??


the paper towels are cheep, $1.50 for a big roll

i go with the name brand ones

& i change them each day

once they are a week old (the peeps)

then i go with shavings

piglett


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

piglett said:


> the paper towels are cheep, $1.50 for a big roll
> 
> i go with the name brand ones
> 
> ...


Paper towels sound like a good plan. I think I will do that this year and save myself about $20. With the heat coming soon. I plan on putting the chicks out on the back porch once they are 2 to 3 weeks old and can stand the 90 degree temps. Then I will be having another 40+ babies in the brooder from cackle for another 2 or 3 weeks.


----------

